# Hillbilly Farmhouse.....Jun 15



## Black Shuck (Jun 25, 2015)

Derelict Farmhouse somewhere in deepest darkest East Anglia. The nettles and brambles around this place were as tall as me! The pics


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jun 25, 2015)

Hmm, someone's torn up one of the floors. Great photos.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks Dauntless, certainly wasn't me!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jun 25, 2015)

I know it wasn't. haha. 

You should return one day, there's loads more to discover if you look through the area. One of the wooded areas have Farmhouse in the woods, Norfolk (1) and Gerald's mess on the otherside of the cottage you did.


----------



## krela (Jun 25, 2015)

Looks like you managed to avoid the reaper then...


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 25, 2015)

*'Fraid so Krela! lol!*



krela said:


> Looks like you managed to avoid the reaper then...



Fraid so Krela lol!


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 25, 2015)

dauntless486 said:


> I know it wasn't. haha.
> 
> You should return one day, there's loads more to discover if you look through the area. One of the wooded areas have Farmhouse in the woods, Norfolk (1) and Gerald's mess on the otherside of the cottage you did.[/QUO
> 
> Gerald's mess, hmm! Sounds intriguing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 25, 2015)

Nice photography.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 25, 2015)

That looks good,
I like a find like this


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 25, 2015)

So do I wombat, although this isn't actually my find. I have Mikeymutt to thank for this beauty!


----------



## HughieD (Jun 25, 2015)

Great set of images. Clean and colourful.
Liking that.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 25, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Great set of images. Clean and colourful.
> Liking that.



Thanks Hughie, I'm not into post processing. Just straight off the Fuji!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 25, 2015)

Nice set..Gerald mess is the cars and tractors etc.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 25, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> Nice set..Gerald mess is the cars and tractors etc.



Thanks Mikey. I shall return as I said!


----------



## KM Punk (Jun 27, 2015)

Its quite a nice little find
Love that old stove
Cheers for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice find and a great set of shots! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks X!Not biggest or best I've been in but another of the list!


----------



## Bazslass1303 (Jul 2, 2015)

Some great pics, love the old bicycles


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jul 7, 2015)

The grapphiti artists have returned here.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 7, 2015)

Bazslass1303 said:


> Some great pics, love the old bicycles



Thanks looked like 1930's models


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 7, 2015)

Bazslass1303 said:


> Some great pics, love the old bicycles



Thanks looked like 1930's models


----------



## Kylewilson123 (Jul 18, 2015)

Great find, love the wear and tear on the tare steps, shame on the graffiti though.


----------



## Black Shuck (Jul 19, 2015)

Kylewilson123 said:


> Great find, love the wear and tear on the tare steps, shame on the graffiti though.



Yes it was indeed a pity about the grafitti Kyle, but this kind of thing happens I'm afraid


----------

